# EEA Family Permit - unmarried partners



## miltbrave (Mar 14, 2012)

hey,

i'm a greek national and my partner is a filipino national. i've stayed here in the philippines for over a year to be with my partner. now, we want to go to live and work or even get married in u.k. the soonest possible and easiest way possible. we did our research already. and i think that the eea family permit suits best on our case.

regarding with the eea family permit of unmarried partner. if i understand it correctly we need to show that we have a "durable relationship" of 2 years. me and my partner are almost 2 years already but unfortunately, we aren't 2 years yet. is there a way to waive this? or to prove in any other way that our relationship is durable.

if this couldn't be possible what are our other options?

please adive.

thanks so much


----------



## miltbrave (Mar 14, 2012)

additional question, what does a qualified person mean in EU regulations? Can me and my non eea partner still go together in uk even if im still a job seeker? or can i find a job online and an accommodation be a qualified person for my non-eea family member partner to go with me in uk?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

miltbrave said:


> hey,
> 
> i'm a greek national and my partner is a filipino national. i've stayed here in the philippines for over a year to be with my partner. now, we want to go to live and work or even get married in u.k. the soonest possible and easiest way possible. we did our research already. and i think that the eea family permit suits best on our case.
> 
> ...


If you can provide enough evidence that your relationship is not one of convenience, you should be fine. For that matter, you might have to include with your VFA5 application, lease agreements, insurance policies, etc. The more solid evidence you send, the easier the decision for an Entry Clearance Officer (ECO) will be.



miltbrave said:


> additional question, what does a qualified person mean in EU regulations? Can me and my non eea partner still go together in uk even if im still a job seeker? or can i find a job online and an accommodation be a qualified person for my non-eea family member partner to go with me in uk?


All EEA citizens have a 90 day "grace" period. In that time, you can do anything you want, except recourse to public funding. After those 90 days, you are expected to start exercising European Treaty rights. See this: UK Border Agency | How to apply for residence documents as the non-EEA family member of an EEA national

I have also found this very educational. http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2004:158:0077:0123:EN:PDF

Your partner can come with you or after you, never before. He/she will be grilled by Immigration and gracefully send back home.


Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## miltbrave (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks animo for your reply.

do you have any idea if my non eea national partner can go with me together in uk even if i still don't have work (i mean exercising my treaty rights - to be a jobseeker)? like for instance if i have an employer already there and i paid for the accommodation already. do you u think that's possible?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

miltbrave said:


> thanks animo for your reply.
> 
> do you have any idea if my non eea national partner can go with me together in uk even if i still don't have work (i mean exercising my treaty rights - to be a jobseeker)? like for instance if i have an employer already there and i paid for the accommodation already. do you u think that's possible?


Yes, your partner can come with you - *only*- if family permit has been issued and stamped on his/her passport. 

You don't need to have a job or accommodation, as you have 90 days to decide what to do: work, travel, relax, etc; after that you need to start exercising European Treaty rights. 

Like I said, gather all important and relevant documents to support your application; make sure you also include a polite cover letter indicating your partner is traveling with you. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## miltbrave (Mar 14, 2012)

great!!! thanks so much animo

does that mean it's not a requirement for my non eea partner to get an eea family permit? coz i read something that as an eea national to be a "qualified person" i need to be there in uk for 3 months and get a registration before my non eea partner can be granted with eea family permit.


thanks so much in advance


----------



## miltbrave (Mar 14, 2012)

*eligible eea national?*

hey guys,

can someone elaborate what an eligible eea national means in accordance to EU regulations?

does this mean that an eea national can qualify as eligible if he has a job, accommodation and he's physically there? im asking this question because thats what the agency that we inquired told us. meaning to say the agency suggested that i, as an eea national should go to uk 1st and find a job and accommodation before my non eea national partner can get his non-eea family permit?

also, if you have any reliable link to explain this.

please enlighten be on this because me and my partner would really want to go to uk together. 



thanks so much


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

miltbrave said:


> great!!! thanks so much animo
> 
> does that mean it's not a requirement for my non eea partner to get an eea family permit? coz i read something that as an eea national to be a "qualified person" i need to be there in uk for 3 months and get a registration before my non eea partner can be granted with eea family permit.
> 
> ...


Please read carefully: Your partner NEEDS to get a family permit to enter the UK with you. It is issue free of charge, and very quick. But you need to convince an ECO your relationship is real and durable.

The registration you are referring to, needs to be handled once you are here.

Animo,
(Cheers)


----------



## miltbrave (Mar 14, 2012)

yes i understand that perfectly. the thing is that the agency that we inquired informed us that it's part of the requirement(s) to get an eea family permit. is that true?like for instance the "registration" that you mention i know that it can only be obtained in uk. my question is, if this registration would also be a requirement for my non eea partner to have his permit be approved.


thanks so much for your reply


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

miltbrave said:


> yes i understand that perfectly. the thing is that the agency that we inquired informed us that it's part of the *(1) requirement(s) to get an eea family permit*. is that true?like for instance the "registration" that you mention i know that it can only be obtained in uk. my question is, if (2)* this registration would also be a requirement for my non eea partner to have his permit be approved*.
> thanks so much for your reply


Thank you for queries! They kept me from throwing out the window and into Thames river one of my clients

(1)Yes, your partner needs a family permit to enter the UK.

(2) No, it's not required at this stage.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

miltbrave said:


> hey guys,
> 
> can someone elaborate what an eligible eea national means in accordance to EU regulations?
> 
> ...


What it means is that the EEA national is exercising treaty rights in UK, such as working, job-seeking, studying, being retired, of independent means or not working due to long-term disability. If you fall into any of these categories, you have right under EU law to bring your family members - spouse, partner, children etc. As for money, housing etc, the EU leaves that to individual state to lay down and enforce (principle of subsidiarity), but basically you mustn't become undue burden on the host country. How this is interpreted by UK varies, but basically you must be earning or have funds which is just above the trigger levels for welfare benefits like income support. But since all EU citizens are allowed to look for work for up to 3 months, only those who have lived in UK longer than 3 months are subject to financial requirement. Generally speaking it isn't as strict as the one imposed on migrants under UK immigration law, but you can take it as a useful rule of thumb. 

So in youir case, your partner can apply for EEA family permit to accompany you as job seeker, so you don't need a job already arranged in UK.


----------



## miltbrave (Mar 14, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Thank you for queries! They kept me from throwing out the window and into Thames river one of my clients
> 
> (1)Yes, your partner needs a family permit to enter the UK.
> 
> ...


awesome! so for my non eea partner to be granted with the eea family permit all he needs to show is our genuine relationship, letter from me(stating that all the expenses will be covered by me), both our passports, birth certificates, vaf5, etc. is that also necessary that we need to show sufficient funds? also, if i need to have already booked for accommodation and do i need to have employer there already?

just to clarify. with the provision listed below, this won't in anyhow affect the approval of eea family permit? or would there be any other documents that we need to show in replacement of what are listed below if we will go to uk together and im exercising my rights to be a job seeker?
UK Border Agency | Supporting documents for an EEA family permit

If the EEA national has lived in the UK for more than 3 months, you must provide evidence that they are a 'qualified person'. This evidence could include:

their contract of employment, wage slips and/or a letter from their employer, if they are a worker;
evidence of their National Insurance contributions, Construction Industry Scheme card (if applicable), lease on business premises, contracts, invoices, audited accounts and/or bank statements, if they are self-employed;
a school/college/university letter confirming their enrolment and the completion date of their course, and/or a bank statement or evidence of a grant or scholarship, if they are a student; or
evidence that they have sufficient funds to maintain themselves and their family members for the period of their residence in the UK, if they are self-sufficient.

sorry for so many questions, we're just so confused with the information of different sites.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As Jrge has explained, if you are travelling together to UK with your partner as a jobseeker, you don't need a job, or accommodation or financial information to declare for his EEA family permit application. Just about the only criteria for rejection would be 'partnership of convenience', a sham or non-genuine relationship just to facilitate your partner's entry into UK, i.e. a visa scam. So make sure you enclose evidence of your relationship from the start to the present time, such as photos, travel tickets, cohabitation (if applicable), engagement, CP.

May I suggest you calm down a bit and don't keep going over the same ground that has been amply covered by respondents. 1000s of people apply for EEA permit each year and most have no or little problem getting approved, as basically all EEA citizens have legal right to bring in family members.


----------



## miltbrave (Mar 14, 2012)

thank you so must for your answers everyone.i would try to relax now and see things with logic.i would like to ask if someone knows if philippines is a country that my non eea family member can apply online or must fill out the vaf5?and we can online where i can fidn this form?please advise me coz here in philippines most of the agencies they tell you wrong and fraud things.we are alone on that and we need so much your advise. thats why forgive me if i insist in some things that i ask.like in this application they need also financial proves from me or general to declare?we want the things to be right and start finally our lives in a country that gives many opportunities for that.than you again everyone


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

miltbrave said:


> thank you so must for your answers everyone.i would try to relax now and see things with logic.i would like to ask if someone knows if philippines is a country that my non eea family member can apply online or must fill out the vaf5?and we can online where i can fidn this form?please advise me coz here in philippines most of the agencies they tell you wrong and fraud things.we are alone on that and we need so much your advise. thats why forgive me if i insist in some things that i ask.like in this application they need also financial proves from me or general to declare?we want the things to be right and start finally our lives in a country that gives many opportunities for that.than you again everyone


See here: UK Border Agency | Applying for a UK visa in the Philippines

Quote:
*To apply for a visa, you must:

- complete and submit a visa application form; and
- visit our visa application centre in Manila.

You need to complete and submit the application form online.

You will need to print out and sign your completed form. If you do not have access to a printer when you apply, you will be able to log in and print out the form later.

You can find the online application form under 'Do it online' on the right side of this page.

When you have completed your online application, you will receive an email message containing your application number (also known as a 'GWF reference'). Please make a note of this number.*

teuchter


----------



## miltbrave (Mar 14, 2012)

teuchter said:


> See here: UK Border Agency | Applying for a UK visa in the Philippines
> 
> Quote:
> *To apply for a visa, you must:
> ...



thank you so much. but i don't think so that eea family permit is not tantamount to visa. do you think there's a specific application form for eea family permit? is the vaf-5 is the form that we need to fill-out?

thank you so much and more power


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

miltbrave said:


> thank you so much. but i don't think so that eea family permit is not tantamount to visa. do you think there's a specific application form for eea family permit? is the vaf-5 is the form that we need to fill-out?
> 
> thank you so much and more power


Yes, the correct form is VAF5. See here for full details: UK Border Agency | How to apply for an EEA family permit

teuchter


----------



## miltbrave (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks so much teuchter. 

as i browse with the form. im wondering if we could leave some things blank like for instance the financial proof. since both and me and my partner are unemployed but we have sufficient funds though for our trip to uk. also, joppa-the moderator mentioned that if im a jobseeker i dont need to declare any financial information. do you think guys the eea family permit would still be approve even if i leave the financial information blank?

please advice

thank you


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

miltbrave said:


> thanks so much teuchter.
> 
> as i browse with the form. im wondering if we could leave some things blank like for instance *the financial proof*. since both and me and my partner are unemployed but we have sufficient funds though for our trip to uk. also, joppa-the moderator mentioned that if im a jobseeker i dont need to declare any financial information. do you think guys the eea family permit would still be approve even if i leave the financial information blank?
> 
> ...


1) Leave it blank, or
2) Put down: N/A or 
3) Not relevant

You don't have to provide any financial info. Last summer, when I applied for my family permit I didn't provide any financial info at all.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

miltbrave said:


> thanks so much teuchter.
> 
> as i browse with the form. im wondering if we could leave some things blank like for instance the financial proof. since both and me and my partner are unemployed but we have sufficient funds though for our trip to uk. also, joppa-the moderator mentioned that if im a jobseeker i dont need to declare any financial information. do you think guys the eea family permit would still be approve even if i leave the financial information blank?
> 
> ...


According to the UKBA site: UK Border Agency | Supporting documents for an EEA family permit you only need to provide financial proof if the EEA national (you) is a 'qualified person', meaning you have been living in the UK for 3 months or more, which you haven't. (Joppa already explained this to you in one of the other threads you started.)

Given that you and your partner have been together less than 2 years, I would therefore play it safe and provide more than the basic requirements in terms of documentation to prove the genuineness/longevity of your relationship, as Joppa has already suggested.

teuchter


----------



## miltbrave (Mar 14, 2012)

Jrge said:


> 1) Leave it blank, or
> 2) Put down: N/A or
> 3) Not relevant
> 
> ...


thanks so much. this makes me and partner very at ease.


----------



## miltbrave (Mar 14, 2012)

teuchter said:


> According to the UKBA site: UK Border Agency | Supporting documents for an EEA family permit you only need to provide financial proof if the EEA national (you) is a 'qualified person', meaning you have been living in the UK for 3 months or more, which you haven't. (Joppa already explained this to you in one of the other threads you started.)
> 
> Given that you and your partner have been together less than 2 years, I would therefore play it safe and provide more than the basic requirements in terms of documentation to prove the genuineness/longevity of your relationship, as Joppa has already suggested.
> 
> teuchter


thanks so much. if i get it correctly, the gist of this eea family permit is just to prove genuine relationship. i think so far im confident that we can make. many thanks to you


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

miltbrave said:


> thanks so much. if i get it correctly, the gist of this eea family permit is just to prove genuine relationship. i think so far im confident that we can make. many thanks to you


Just be honest with them and provide all the documentation they ask for and you'll be fine. 

(And be sure to come back here to update us on your progress!)

teuchter


----------



## miltbrave (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks so much for clearing this to me.


----------



## miltbrave (Mar 14, 2012)

of course we will keep you posted guys of how things will be. we are hoping for the best. thanks so much for your help, you made us really really really optimistic.


----------



## miltbrave (Mar 14, 2012)

Jrge,

just to clarify we don't have to prove that we are 2 years in a relationship right? the documents that we have are as follows: chats, calls, pictures, letters, letters from friends, i.d.'s that we have the same address on it, shipment under both our name, plane tickets, passport stamps, engagement party, engagement ring receipt, lease of contract, insurance, joint accounts

do you think those mentioned are sufficient?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

miltbrave said:


> Jrge,
> 
> just to clarify we don't have to prove that we are 2 years in a relationship right? the documents that we have are as follows:chats, calls, pictures, letters, letters from friends, i.d.'s that we have the same address on it, shipment under both our name, plane tickets, passport stamps, engagement party, engagement ring receipt, lease of contract, insurance, joint accounts
> 
> do you think those mentioned are sufficient?


You have to prove that your relationship is real, and no one of convenience. Normally, relationships lasting less than 2 years are put under the microscope.

Your supporting documents are about right (personally, I will leave out chats & calls) and, the only part that's missing is the cover letter. You have to include one with this application. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## miltbrave (Mar 14, 2012)

Jrge said:


> You have to prove that your relationship is real, and no one of convenience. Normally, relationships lasting less than 2 years are put under the microscope.
> 
> Your supporting documents are about right (personally, I will leave out chats & calls) and, the only part that's missing is the cover letter. You have to include one with this application.
> 
> ...


thanks so much. what is the cover letter? is that the letter that would come from me that indicates that my partner is travelling with me?

thanks so much


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

miltbrave said:


> thanks so much. what is the cover letter? is that the letter that would come from me that indicates that my partner is travelling with me?
> 
> thanks so much


Yes!

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## miltbrave (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks so much


----------



## miltbrave (Mar 14, 2012)

hey guys,

i've tried to call the british consulate here in cebu, philippines but it seems that they don't have any idea what an eea family permit is. can you please advise me where i could file the eea family permit?

thanks so much


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

miltbrave said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i've tried to call the british consulate here in cebu, philippines but it seems that they don't have any idea what an eea family permit is. can you please advise me where i could file the eea family permit?


You don't deal with the consulate at Cebu.
You apply online, book your appointment, pay the fees, do your biometrics at the visa application centre in Manila and hand over your documents there.
See UK Border Agency | Applying for a UK visa in the Philippines English
Click on the right 'Apply for a visa online.'


----------



## miltbrave (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks mr. joppa. 

currently, we are still gathering our documents for the eea family permit. we are doing every step on our own here and we have little knowledge about everything but thanks to you that you are helping us. 

what is the right timing to book an appointment? do you suggest that we do it after we compile everything? 

since, we are in cebu and the payment fee is specifically indicated that it will go to a bank in manila and my partner would need to present his passport. would that be ok if someone else that we know could pay on our behalf?

currently, we are still gathering our documents for the eea family permit. we are still looking for offices here that can translate my documents which are in greek. currently, if i am correct the embassy needs the documents to be in english and whales language. we are still looking for office that could help us with this. and someone told me that perhaps in a university here they can do that. my question is can we do that there or is there an office that the embassy wants to have the translation from? 

also, regarding the our plane ticket for u.k., do you suggest that we book the tickets now? or the booking certificate from any airline will do?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

miltbrave said:


> thanks mr. joppa.
> 
> currently, we are still gathering our documents for the eea family permit. we are doing every step on our own here and we have little knowledge about everything but thanks to you that you are helping us.
> 
> ...


Yes, you should compile everything before booking your appointment at VFS in Manila.

There is NO fee payable for an EEA Family Permit.

You can check with the Greek embassy in Manila re Greek-English translators.

See here for full details on the application process; most of your questions are answered here - UK Border Agency | Applying for a UK visa in the Philippines (click on 'If your documents are not in English or Welsh - translated documents' at the bottom of the page for info on translations).

Do not book tickets before the permit has been issued. A print-out of a proposed flight itinerary will suffice.

teuchter


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Don't concern yourself with getting anything translated into Welsh-that's only for native Welsh speakers, something a Greek and a lady from the Phillipines likely are not


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Joppa said:


> You don't deal with the consulate at Cebu.
> You apply online, book your appointment, *pay the fees*, do your biometrics at the visa application centre in Manila and hand over your documents there.
> See UK Border Agency | Applying for a UK visa in the Philippines English
> Click on the right 'Apply for a visa online.'


In regards of a family permit, what fees must the applicants in the Philippines pay?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Jrge said:


> In regards of a family permit, what fees must the applicants in the Philippines pay?


Sorry, there is no fee for EEA family permit.


----------



## miltbrave (Mar 14, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Sorry, there is no fee for EEA family permit.


thanks for the clarification. well, even the biometric thinggy is also free?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

miltbrave said:


> thanks for the clarification. well, even the biometric thinggy is also free?


Yes it is free. It is part of the application process at the VFS visa application centre in Manila.

teuchter


----------



## miltbrave (Mar 14, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Yes it is free. It is part of the application process at the VFS visa application centre in Manila.
> 
> teuchter


great! what else do we need to present there? mmmmmmm do we need to present medical exam results for my partner? or plane tickets to uk or perhaps booking certificate from the airline will? do we also need to have return ticket?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

miltbrave said:


> great! what else do we need to present there? mmmmmmm do we need to present medical exam results for my partner? or plane tickets to uk or perhaps booking certificate from the airline will? do we also need to have return ticket?


No need for medical exam results. Provisional flight itinerary from the airline will suffice. No need for return ticket. Full details of requirements here: UK Border Agency | Supporting documents for an EEA family permit

teuchter


----------



## miltbrave (Mar 14, 2012)

noted! thanks so much


----------

